# Corpus Christi, TX - June 26th



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That's right...three of the biggest names in Texas lowriding have come together to bring it back to Corpus Christi: 

Full Points on the WEGO Tour: 

















You MUST pre-register to get a space...as space is limited....visit www.losmagnificos.org for pre-registration.

Also, this show will be the PAINT unveil in the Stock 2 Stun competition.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna clear my rust bucket 66 and enter it like that for the build off. no one can imulate all that patina :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

can't wait


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 24 2011, 06:15 PM~20410129
> *can't wait
> *


That's gonna be a long ride for you guys lol!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## andre$$$ (Jan 16, 2008)

where is the link


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*I hope I will be off for this one. * :happysad:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*3rd page.... :nono: BumpTTT*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 22 2011, 06:46 AM~20395292
> *That's right...three of the biggest names in Texas lowriding have come together to bring it back to Corpus Christi:
> 
> Full Points on the WEGO Tour:
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 2 2011, 09:38 PM~20472080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump....TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 22 2011, 06:46 AM~20395292
> *That's right...three of the biggest names in Texas lowriding have come together to bring it back to Corpus Christi:
> 
> Full Points on the WEGO Tour:
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 7 2011, 04:49 AM~20502071
> *ttt
> *


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 7 2011, 09:35 PM~20505566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

hope we can make this one more than likely we will so looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Bump...TTT from the 4th page.*


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

ITZ GOING DINE!!!!! THEY BETTER HAVE A TOW TRUCK ON STAND BY CAUSE IM GONNA WRECK DAT BITCH!!!!!! BLOODY MONEY MAFIA!!!!!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 12 2011, 06:16 PM~20540718
> *ITZ GOING DINE!!!!! THEY BETTER HAVE A TOW TRUCK ON STAND BY CAUSE IM GONNA WRECK DAT BITCH!!!!!!  BLOODY MONEY MAFIA!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP :guns:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Yyeeeeaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP from page 4...............


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

IS THERE A ONLINE REGISTRATION FORM ?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There is...visit www.losmagnificos.org


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

pre-registered already and booked my room :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Traditionals, Del Valle, Veteranos,Latin Dreams, Firme will be representing the Rio Grande Valley


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Will be there


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> IS THERE A ONLINE REGISTRATION FORM ?


I think the last day was June 5th for pre reg..........:wave:

Anybody know when they are going to update the INFORMATION on the website???? :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have left the pre-registration open because there are still some indoor spaces available. I will leave it open till about Thursday. Working on website this week!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.....TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

mrouija said:


> We have left the pre-registration open because there are still some indoor spaces available. I will leave it open till about Thursday. Working on website this week!


Thank You Sir..............:thumbsup:..........PM sent


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

June 26 coming quick can't wait to c the Stock to Show cars!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

93caddy said:


> June 26 coming quick can't wait to c the Stock to Show cars!!


X2......I hope I will be off still. :happysad:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Felix wats up


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

93caddy said:


> Felix wats up


Trying to find parts for the Monte.


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP..............................uffin:uffin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Koo


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump....ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

 bump TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT:guns::guns:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Big news...we will be having move-in on Saturday!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Big news...we will be having move-in on Saturday!


I sent u a couple of PM's....can u lmk......Thanks


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

mrouija said:


> Big news...we will be having move-in on Saturday!


Koo wat time?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hotel info for car show June 26 at candlewood suites 5014 crosstown expressway corpus Christi tx 78415 phone # 361-853-3413 group rate code ROLLERZ ONLY!!! 79.99 a nite!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

93 caddy, whats good?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 93 caddy, whats good?


Just work an getn ready for show!!! How y'all doing?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 93 caddy, whats good?


U get my pm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea, just got it, ill let u know.other than that, just chillin. Lookin fr a ride to start on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yea, just got it, ill let u know.other than that, just chillin. Lookin fr a ride to start on.


Koo


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Felix u bn hiding?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

93caddy said:


> Felix u bn hiding?


Whatcha talkin bout Willis. :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Longtime no hear


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

I registered. Inline. And. I have not hear any. Back. From. Them. Any one. Registered. Online?


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

I REGISTERED ON LINE LAST MONDAY!! I BELIEVE THEY HAD EXTENDED PRE-REGISTRATION TO LAST THURSDAY 6/9!!! AFTER THAT U MIGHT HAVE TO WAIT TILL 6/25.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

BIGDADDY75 said:


> I REGISTERED ON LINE LAST MONDAY!! I BELIEVE THEY HAD EXTENDED PRE-REGISTRATION TO LAST THURSDAY 6/9!!! AFTER THAT U MIGHT HAVE TO WAIT TILL 6/25.


 I registered. Like two weeks ago. Did. They. E mail. Some thing. Back. Or. Any thing


----------



## 27556 (Apr 3, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> I registered. Like two weeks ago. Did. They. E mail. Some thing. Back. Or. Any thing


yea..me too homie but they working on it..........should b something out soon.............. 

http://www.losmagnificos.wegoweb.org/corpus.htm


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

93caddy said:


> Longtime no hear


:loco:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> :loco:


Lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will get out confirmations tomorrow...just got back in town at 2am and I work today...sorry for the delay


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

T T T


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Email confirmations sent out today...I will call the clubs with no email addresses tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Lola* said:


>


ttt............and we'll be at both show.............:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

mrouija said:


> Email confirmations sent out today...I will call the clubs with no email addresses tomorrow.


 Got it !....Thanks Jon


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Gots the email.thanx........TTT 4 WEGO


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Amazingly, I still have a few indoor spots available. I will leave the pre-reg on the website open until they fill. Take advantage. (www.losmagnificos.org)


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

mrouija said:


> Amazingly, I still have a few indoor spots available. I will leave the pre-reg on the website open until they fill. Take advantage. (www.losmagnificos.org)


Wat time is move in time Saturday?


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Email confirmations sent out today...I will call the clubs with no email addresses tomorrow.


Thanks for the confirmation...........:thumbsup:........I can't move in till Sunday.........Do I still have my spot inside.............


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:run:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Be there by 7am on Sunday and you will have your spot indoors...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, the car hop will be Saturday night at Club Cielo (3102 Baldwin St) between 8 and 9pm. Come out and enjoy the pre-party as well!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

FPEREZII said:


> View attachment 325736


T T T


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Should I bring the dancer??? You gonna represent your city?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

93caddy said:


> Hotel info for corpus June 26 show. Candlewood suites 5014 crosstown expressway corpus Christi tx 78415 phone #361-853-3413. Group rate code ROLLERZ ONLY!!! 79.99 a nite !!!!!


a hotel option....


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine is preparing for a wild Weekend in Corpus Christi! I celebrate my birthday this Sunday... Let's do this. We arrive in town on Friday afternoon!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we'll be there sat hopefully we can catch some of the action


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

93caddy said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is there still spots available inside


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

*COWBOYSLIFE C.C. WILL BE THERE.............TTT*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There are about 10 spots available inside...let me know if you want one..I recommend you get pre-registered!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump....TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT B IN TOWN SATURDAY. CELEBRATIN MY B-DAY THIS WEEKEND. GONNA GET TORE UP..........................


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> TTT B IN TOWN SATURDAY. CELEBRATIN MY B-DAY THIS WEEKEND. GONNA GET TORE UP..........................


Call me we b at macaws Saturday nite!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

not gonna make this show. was looking forward to it but things happen


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> not gonna make this show. was looking forward to it but things happen


:uh:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LivinLegend (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB NOT GOING TO MAKE THE BIG SHOW.WE PRE-REGISTERED,BUT WIFE GOT SICK WITH BLADDER OR KIDNEY STONES-NOT SURE YET.GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE & BE SAFE!!


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

My. Glasshouse. Is. Locked. And loaded. And ready. To go......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any one gonna post pics


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

whats up fam were are all da pics...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:420:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

here's some pics


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

more


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MY FLIKAS FROM BATTLE ON THE BAY*


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice pics!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THANKS BRO!.....DUB ROLLER*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Great work like always Hugito!!! 5 Stars!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

THAT'S IT BRO!!!!! GAME OVER!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


> Great work like always Hugito!!! 5 Stars!





65rivi said:


> THAT'S IT BRO!!!!! GAME OVER!




*GRACIAS!!!*

*JAY I KNOW YOU SNAPPED UP SOME GOOOD PICS AND RAUL IT WOULD OF BEEN GAME OVER IF YOU CAME DOWN!!!!!*


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sick ass rides!!!! TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

NICE PICS AND VERY NICE RIDES


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> not gonna make this show. was looking forward to it but things happen


why do people say your not gonna make it but you do?:roflmao: just askn still like your work.


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think they forgot this pic!!!


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

because i didnt think id get the car done in time


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> because i didnt think id get the car done in time


well it looked bad ass


----------



## LivinLegend (Nov 2, 2006)




----------

